# Ray Darcy Show Controversy



## brilliant81 (20 Apr 2006)

Can anyone tell me what the controversy on the ray darcy show was yesterday morning concerning the des bishop interview??


----------



## The Punter (20 Apr 2006)

I belive it on the front page of the sun today. I heard the rumour ages ago by the way.


----------



## sarahfleming (20 Apr 2006)

But what was the rumour??


----------



## The Punter (20 Apr 2006)

Top RTE ptesenter is gay. Can see what the big deal is.


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Apr 2006)

This is a LoS or Shooting The Breeze issue and has been moved.

Don't post stuff like this in any forum other than either Letting Off Steam or Shooting The Breeze.

If you haven't been a member long enough or have enough posts to post in these forums, too bad, you have to wait like everyone else.


----------



## legend99 (20 Apr 2006)

reading the newspapers it seems that D'ary made as much a fist of it as Bishop. The name was mentioned by Bishop and D'arcy replied with something like "gotta go to ads before Bishop outs anyone else".
But It was ripe to be a front page story as the papers can
a) jump on the rumour that I have also heard ages ago and publish it in the guise of what happened on the radio
b) prolong the Tourettes Syndrome story that was in the weekend papers.


----------



## Ned_ie (20 Apr 2006)

Which RTE presenter?


----------



## ubiquitous (20 Apr 2006)

No names here please


----------



## Humpback (20 Apr 2006)

Ned_ie said:
			
		

> Which RTE presenter?


 
Who cares!!!!


----------



## TarfHead (20 Apr 2006)

The Punter said:
			
		

> I belive it on the front page of the sun today.


 
Yes - I saw a copy on the DART this morning.

Serial Killer with bodies buried under the patio = News
Sexual orientation of minor celebrity = not news


----------



## racso (20 Apr 2006)

In fairness did we really need Darcy or Bishop to tell us this shocking news!!!!! Lets face it you would have had to be pretty innocent not to have guessed it along time ago.


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Apr 2006)

Thread locked by CCOVICH.


----------

